# test results



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

as probably most treated abroad I am being monitored in UK and have a bit of a trouble with getting results of my tests sent to my clinic. It takes around 6 hours between test/scan done and the results being faxed over. It makes me very anxious which I can really do without as it's my first IVF. I just thought may be it's just hormones and it's  normal. 

Thanks,
langue


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Langue,

I know that in the UK it can sometimes be complicated getting your own medical info.  Have you asked if you can have the results yourself directly and then send them on or telephone your clinic with info?  That is what I have always done.

Good luck.


Bonnie


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Bonnie,

thanks a lot for the suggestion. Now I understand why they tell me the results (after much cajoling). It really puzzled me because my clinic won't tell me anything unless they receive a proper fax with my name on it. Today, I've been told that the results are ready at the time of a very busy clinic so most times there are no nurses to pick them up and pass the info on. I must say that staff at both clinics are really nice but this organisational flaw causes me a lot of headache.

langue


----------

